# Howard & John find a Scotts Emulsion with the cork still in it  --lol



## RICKJJ59W (May 29, 2013)

http://www.jibjab.com/view/t4IvdJ3LQ5iuByeGGnBBqg?utm_campaign=URL+Copy&utm_medium=Share&utm_source=JibJab&cmpid=jj_url



 This made me laugh [8D] some people will not get the joke but those who do will ROTFl[]


----------



## AlexD (May 29, 2013)

I have no idea...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 30, 2013)

Sooner or later some one will.

 I told you we were in someone else s back fill !!!!
 Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## oaks6810 (May 30, 2013)

Hahahahah,, those guys are awesome!!!!  Ladd's vids are never boring some of the best on youtube, allmost as good as that Glassfromthepast guy!!!!  [][][][]


----------



## surfaceone (May 30, 2013)

Grown Men Behaving Like Morons while digging common bottles.

 I'm sorry to have watched this with the sound on. I thought it pretty embarrassing for those guys.

 Don't get me wrong, I love digging old glass, and because so much of it is just commons, I have difficulty understanding all the loud OOOHing, AHHHing, and drooling that these lads indulge in. Count me amongst the folks who won't be tuning in for Part Deuce. [8D] 




From.​


----------



## glass man (May 30, 2013)

I didn't get that giddy when I first started collecting bottles and dug my first HOODS..AH YES I DID!! On the inside any way.[] 

 Loved that RICK MAN!! [8D]   JAMIE


----------



## oaks6810 (May 30, 2013)

Just wanted to make it a little more clear on were I stand with there videos.  I belive what they are trying to do is create videos that entertain viwers more or less,, thus all the over the top antics.  I am sure "in real life" they have found enough bottles in there time to not get so excited. At least I hope so!!  Last video I watched was 75% OOhhh and AAAhhh, little much for me also! They need to find more of a balance, between being serious and not serious.  Yeah there videos are going into the realm of "entertainment" and not so much your every day bottle dig on film. Thats why I started watching these guys,, they kept me awake!  My opinion I have watched many videos out there and they are just stright up boring! No sound, no ones explaining anything???  Whats the point in even making a video? On top of that whats the point of even posting it?   Anyway this is only my opinion.


----------



## oaks6810 (May 30, 2013)

Im new here, if I setp out of line someone send me a P.M. and let me know.  I always liked Bill, Howard, and Johns Vidoes.  I belive they have best intentions at heat. Just get too "slap stick"  Maybe they are going for the Larry, Moe, and Curly of bottle digging? LOL.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 30, 2013)

I don't think they have dug to many bottles if it was the first time they dug a "Hoods"         THAT'S GETIN ER DONE

 That screaming Howard  does is down right creepy to me. Just one sickmans opinion []

 I like the top.Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhyeaaaaaaahhhhhhhh Meeee too


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 30, 2013)

Why did my link stop working

 http://www.jibjab.com/add_message/301880219?jjchannel=ecards


----------



## oaks6810 (May 30, 2013)

Personally I have never met any of them.  I kinda thought all you bottle diggers out east sorta knew each other?  Specially someone that post so many vids.   Digging bottles in the mid west seems to much less commen and un-heard of unlike out east. I don't belive I have ever watched a video on youtube of people diggin in Chicago.


----------



## oaks6810 (May 30, 2013)

Leaves me with less competition[]


----------

